# I have a bunch of stuff...



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a bunch of junk on my "bottle" shelf _(& elsewhere) _that's not exactly bottles.  Here's some of the more interesting stuff...​​​​Well, this one was a bottle, but now it's a cheese-tray or some thing.  I got it at a church rummage sale.​​




​​​A neat little cobalt oil lamp...​​



​​​I guess this is a bottle, but I dunno what kind.  I just like guitars...​​



​​​Coca~Cola salt n' pepper shakers...​​



​​​The lil' lady got this for me...​​



​​​This Coca~Cola bank was my dad's, it's not old or anything...​​



​​​A replica sign...​​



​​​Lil' beer-mug looking shot glass...​​



​​Coca~Cola night light...​​



​​​A sun-catcher from the New River Gorge Bridge...​​



​​​Creepy owl pitchers that I bought from antique stores in Bedford, PA a few miles apart.  The green one caught my eye 1st, and when I saw the 2nd one I needed it for no apparent reason...​​



​​​I don't know if this mug is glass or ceramic...​​



​



​​​And I just thought this inkwell was incredibly interesting...​

​​​


----------



## LC (Apr 7, 2007)

> AiXeLsyD13


 
 I like that inkwell myself  AiXeLsyDi3 !


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 14, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> I like that inkwell myself  AiXeLsyDi3 !


 
Thanks!  It just said "take me home!".  Ha ha ha.  The creepy owls are cool too... I've seen them on a bunch of sites for sale, sometimes valuable, sometimes not... I wonder if the handle placement has to do with any of it?  I'm new to all this.

Any way to go about identifying the inkwell?


----------



## Bluebelle (Apr 15, 2007)

Waaaayyy cooooolllll stuff!!! You're a Pittsburgher? I lived there for 25 years, am in the desert southwest now. I especially like the blue lamp, the NRG suncatcher, the inkwell and the owl pitchers.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 15, 2007)

You ready to do some Pgh. digging AiX? I have a few places that I've been scoping out on my drive through the NorthSide. Maybe if you have a free day sometime we can hit one or two pits.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 15, 2007)

I was born in the 'Burgh, raised in the southeastern 'burbs, and now live in Dormont.

Zanes, I would love to do a dig.  Never did that before.  How does one go about it?


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 17, 2007)

Somethign about the lamp caught my eye.  I really liek blue & green glass.  Once I had the green owl though, & I saw the amber one... I had to get it.  My girlfriend actually bought me the cart from a craft show.  Her family was laughing when she said she was going to give it to me for Christmas... they all thought it was junk, but I loved it!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey guys,...I've got a ladyfriend that lives on the north side (mexican war district).....her place is ancient (still has the old Allegany City house # carved in the stone sill out front...., her courtyard is tiny...adjoins four other propertys out back by an old carriage house...trouble is she has it all bricked and fishponds etc , back there...otherwise I'd have hit her up to dig for the privy....I'm sure ther's a few privys left to dig around Pittsburgh...
                                                                                                                   Joe





> ORIGINAL: zanes_antiques
> 
> You ready to do some Pgh. digging AiX? I have a few places that I've been scoping out on my drive through the NorthSide. Maybe if you have a free day sometime we can hit one or two pits.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 19, 2007)

I drive right by the Heinz Plant on the North Side every morning. I've got my eye on a couple of places. I'm on my way out the door to go by there right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 19, 2007)

I work down by Canonsburg, there's a lot of old houses down here, too.


----------



## xpadigger (Apr 19, 2007)

Betcha can't guess by my username where I'm from........

 Lived in Pittsburgh for 20 years, wife grew up in Canonsburg and I grew up out near Johnstown.

 Wish I were back there - spent some time digging around several Pgh suburbs, wife pointed out several choice spots down her way, and I have scratched several dumps I know haven't been found by others out in J-town in some of the old coal company towns.  Maybe we can share a shovel some day. 

 Man, I do miss it.


----------



## tncgal (Apr 19, 2007)

Some of the owl pitchers were made by Kanawha, Dunbar WV. 
I come back and add other makers, just as soon as I remember them.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 25, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: xpadigger
> 
> Betcha can't guess by my username where I'm from........
> 
> ...


 
 Crazy!  I grew up in Murrysville.  Export was the next town over, was a big mining town.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 25, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: tncgal
> 
> Some of the owl pitchers were made by Kanawha, Dunbar WV.
> I come back and add other makers, just as soon as I remember them.


 
 That's cool.  Thanks for the reply!


----------

